# Will Bolt still have SD setups screens?



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

One part of the Tivo Interface that has not been upgrade are the setups screens, channel select and other configuration pages.

I always laughed when entering these pages as it sent me back to 1999.

Will the new 2015 Bolt, still have settings pages from 1999?

SD instead of 4k?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

ilovedvrs said:


> One part of the Tivo Interface that has not been upgrade are the setups screens, channel select and other configuration pages.
> 
> I always laughed when entering these pages as it sent me back to 1999.
> 
> ...


Non of the screens will be native 4K. However my understanding is everything will be HD (and have the preview window) except the Network Settings screens.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

This boggles my mind, hoe they have not been updated. I bought a Moxi DVR (which I loved) back in 2009 and ALL screens were in HD even back then. Only sold it this past spring when I upgraded my home entertainment system.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> This boggles my mind, hoe they have not been updated. I bought a Moxi DVR (which I loved) back in 2009 and ALL screens were in HD even back then. Only sold it this past spring when I upgraded my home entertainment system.


I guess - not sure why anyone would be spending much time in the Network Settings screen and when they are in them why they would care one bit about HD, perfectly readable texted screens seem to get the job done just fine.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

atmuscarella said:


> I guess - not sure why anyone would be spending much time in the Network Settings screen and when they are in them why they would care one bit about HD, perfectly readable texted screens seem to get the job done just fine.


Because the HD screens allow you to have the preview window in the corner. So whatever you are watching can continue to be seen and heard. It is very jarring when going to an SD menu and this disappears. For me, the preview window is the main reason I would like all screens in HD. Having the preview window always in the corner would give a consistent experience.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> Because the HD screens allow you to have the preview window in the corner. So whatever you are watching can continue to be seen and heard. It is very jarring when going to an SD menu and this disappears. For me, the preview window is the main reason I would like all screens in HD. Having the preview window always in the corner would give a consistent experience.


Ya I have heard people say that before. Guess I must be different, when I am going int the Network Settings screen I have no interest in TV playing. I want to focus on why I am there get what ever done and get back to watching TV. For the few (and I mean very few) times I go into a setup screen if the preview window is available the first thing I do is turn it off. Pretty much do the same thing even when I go to TiVo Central - I should just turn it off full time but there are rare times I want it on so I don't.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

atmuscarella said:


> Ya I have heard people say that before. Guess I must be different, when I am going int the Network Settings screen I have no interest in TV playing. I want to focus on why I am there get what ever done and get back to watching TV. For the few (and I mean very few) times I go into a setup screen if the preview window is available the first thing I do is turn it off. Pretty much do the same thing even when I go to TiVo Central - I should just turn it off full time but there are rare times I want it on so I don't.


I go into the setup screens fairly regularly. Just this week we had several channel removals and additions. So I needed to go into the channel setup to change things. And the network section I will also check a couple of times a week to see what it's reporting for transfer speeds to my PC. And when a new software version is going to drop I will also check to see if it has been installed or has a pending restart.

It all adds up to me going to the setup screens multiple times a week. And the preview window disappearing because the menus aren't converted yet.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Margret says all that's left is Networking, Captions, and Cablecard screens.

Networking I get, but the others are non-issue. I get a lot of channel changes too, so that'll be good.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I check the cablecard/Diagnostics screens too. Whenever FiOS adds a new channel, I first add it to my list, and then I check to see if it's using H.264. I would love for the preview window to still be up in those menus as well.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> I check the cablecard/Diagnostics screens too. Whenever FiOS adds a new channel, I first add it to my list, and then I check to see if it's using H.264. I would love for the preview window to still be up in those menus as well.


You want more information than most users, so you have to suffer with SD


----------



## randian (Jan 15, 2014)

I can't help but wonder how hard it is to do these HD screens. You'd think it would be pretty easy.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

randian said:


> I can't help but wonder how hard it is to do these HD screens. You'd think it would be pretty easy.


You would think that one good programmer could knock it out in an afternoon.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

The initial setup screens are all still in SD.

Also there is no startup video. First series not to have a new one.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> So I needed to go into the channel setup to change things.


No you don't. TiVo added the ability to do this from the guide several updates ago. Just press left in the guide and it will highlight the channel where you can add to favorites, remote, etc. You can also do it while the channels are sorted by name or by channel number.

If you press left again it will take you into the past.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> No you don't. TiVo added the ability to do this from the guide several updates ago. Just press left in the guide and it will highlight the channel where you can add to favorites, remote, etc. You can also do it while the channels are sorted by name or by channel number.
> 
> If you press left again it will take you into the past.


Thanks. I'll need to try that next time.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

innocentfreak said:


> No you don't. TiVo added the ability to do this from the guide several updates ago. Just press left in the guide and it will highlight the channel where you can add to favorites, remote, etc. You can also do it while the channels are sorted by name or by channel number.
> 
> If you press left again it will take you into the past.


There one TiVo problem, I did not know about the channel thing, and I am sure many people don't know that, and people outside of this Forum, would never have this information, unless it is somewhere in some on-line manual on the TiVo sight. TiVo is a great product but how does TiVo get new operational information to their users ?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

lessd said:


> There one TiVo problem, I did not know about the channel thing, and I am sure many people don't know that, and people outside of this Forum, would never have this information, unless it is somewhere in some on-line manual on the TiVo sight. TiVo is a great product but how does TiVo get new operational information to their users ?


I guess most people search or try things? I am not sure. How does Apple or Samsung get out there what their devices can do? The functionality has been around since at least 2013. I almost want to say it rolled out when they rolled out the HD guide.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=509176


----------

